

Google’s Peter Norvig Offers Kind Words for Bing, Exploratory Search - amichail
http://thenoisychannel.com/2009/06/19/googles-peter-norvig-offers-kind-words-for-bing-exploratory-search/

======
dtunkelang
I agree that people should read Jeremy Pickens's post at IR Gupf--that's why I
wrote a "quick bite" on my blog which a teaser excerpt and a link. Evidently
Jeremy is getting a lot of readers today (including Mark Johnson, the program
manager of Bing), which makes me happy.

------
icey
Isn't this just like saying "You're so pretty" to make fun of people who
aren't all that smart?

~~~
mlinsey
It struck me as a backhanded compliment as well. Especially given that part of
the Bing marketing push has been focused on relevance so say what is
essentially "we're glad that someone is working on improving search in ways
that aren't related to relevance" is definitely a compliment and a tweak at
the same time.

~~~
ntoshev
If you look at relevance and search UI as if they are orthogonal issues, you
are missing all the ways an interactive UI could be used to help the user get
relevant results. One non-web example is Google's own Stock Screener (it is
about limiting the results to the ones we are interested in):

<http://www.google.com/finance/stockscreener>

------
ntoshev
Why the focus on celebrity and conflict?

The cited blog post is better: [http://irgupf.com/2009/06/19/semantic-
technology-search-pane...](http://irgupf.com/2009/06/19/semantic-technology-
search-panel/)

~~~
abossy
This is part of Daniel's "Blogs I Read" category. The focus is indeed Jeremy's
post. It's not TechCrunch, trust me. :) The Noisy Channel is a fantastic blog,
and is among the few websites I read regularly.

~~~
ntoshev
The Noisy Channel is all right, I just meant a direct link to the article
would have been a better HN submission.

~~~
ersi
I agree, but the "summarised" version at "The noisy channel" was alright and I
didn't feel it was "blogspam". It felt like it helped get me interested to
read more, the original article has quite some more text than the summary -
might have put me off. This got me interested.

~~~
dtunkelang
Thanks. I'm sensitive about parasitic blogging--in fact, I've blogged about
it: <http://thenoisychannel.com/2008/12/20/fair-use-and-seo/>

In this instance, my genuine hope was to get people to read Jeremy's post, and
an unsolicited email from Jeremy about his spike in traffic--which is how I
found out that HN had picked up my post--assures me that I accomplished that.

~~~
erso
Your post is three sentences and a paste of the paraphrase. That people click
through to Jeremy's post should be expected.

The submission is blogspam.

